# Adaptateur FireWire 400 -> 800



## doppel (17 Octobre 2008)

bonjour tout le monde, je suis nouveau, je m'inscris pour participer avec vous, je voudrais vous soumettre mon avis, pour la question du firewire.

je suis etudiant, mais principalement musicien, j'ai longtemps attendu pour switcher, j'ai un vieux pc, et faire une prise de son avec le bruit des ventilos c'est juste horrible, je dois me contenter de creation musicale et finir les prises de son au studio.

ma carte son est une motu 828 mk2, elle a 3 ans, elle vallait 1350 euros a l'epoque, en firewire 400 6 broches.

l'annonce de l'abandon du fw400 m'a vraiment soulé, car je compte pas reinvestir dans une carte son avant un bon moment, alors j'ai commencé a chercher un adaptateur fw800 9broches male vers un fw400 6broches femelle, j'ai trouvé ceci :

http://www.sonnettech.fr/product/fw_adapter.html

maintenant que la question de l'adaptateur est resolu, je ne comprend pas certaines personne boycotter juste pour le fw400 ( oui il faut acheter ca en plus c'est inadmissible bla bla, mais quand on achete un mbp a 2300 euros, je pense pas que l'on soit a 13 euros pour avoir son systeme qui fonctionne derriere )

enfin apres tout, c'est juste une question de choix, je pense switcher d'ici peu, merci de votre attention


----------



## divoli (17 Octobre 2008)

doppel a dit:


> maintenant que la question de l'adaptateur est resolu, je ne comprend pas certaines personne boycotter juste pour le fw400 ( oui il faut acheter ca en plus c'est inadmissible bla bla, mais quand on achete un mbp a 2300 euros, je pense pas que l'on soit a 13 euros pour avoir son systeme qui fonctionne derriere )
> 
> enfin apres tout, c'est juste une question de choix, je pense switcher d'ici peu, merci de votre attention



Le problème ne concerne pas le MBP, qui conserve une carte firewire 800 qui est compatible avec les périphériques firewire 400 via un adaptateur.

Le problème concerne le MB, qui lui perd son unique port firewire, pour ne conserver que 2 ports USB2.


----------



## frenchy614 (9 Janvier 2009)

hey, 


L'abandon du port firewire est d'une stupidité déconcertante . Je vis sur londres et galère depuis un mois pour migré les donnés de mon G4 vers mon nouveau pro. Même l'apple store ne vend pa les adaptateurs ou les firewire 800. 
Depuis un mois je recherche sur londres et après avoir visité 23 magasins je n'est rien trouvé.

C'est une abération se que mac nous a pondus et bien que je supporte la marque je suis de plus en plus deçus de son comportement à l'égard de ses clients. Mais bon il fallait s'y attendre.

merci pour votre temps.


----------



## divoli (9 Janvier 2009)

frenchy614 a dit:


> hey,
> 
> Depuis un mois je recherche sur londres et après avoir visité 23 magasins je n'est rien trouvé.



C'est clair que si tu cherches dans des magasins "physiques", tu es mal barré. Le FW800 n'existe quasiment que sur les Mac (et encore, pas tous), donc cela me parait difficile de trouver un tel adaptateur au magasin du coin. Par contre, que les revendeurs Apple n'en vendent pas me parait plus surprenant.

Va voir sur les magasins en ligne anglais qui vendent du matériel Sonnet; par exemple ici.

A toi de chercher l'ensemble des revendeurs Sonnet en Angleterre...


----------



## melaure (9 Janvier 2009)

Il vaut mieux chercher sur le net. Tu trouveras tout ce que tu veux chez un site comme macsales.com


----------



## twinworld (10 Janvier 2009)

je poste à la suite, parce que ma question est dans la même ligne. Je devrais recevoir mon MBP ces prochains jours. Je dispose de :
- 1 DDE 500 gb USB2/FW400/FW800
- 1 DDE 250 gb USB2/FW400/FW800
- 1 DDE 250 gb USB2/FW400
- 1 DDE 200 gb FW400

je compte utiliser le DDE de 500gb comme disque pour TimeMachine et le brancher en 800 sur le MBP. Si je chaîne 

MBP <--FW800--|DDE 500gb|<--FW800--|DDE 250gb|<--FW400--|DDE 200gb|<--FW400--|DDE 250gb|

pensez-vous que ça va marcher ? Je ne sais pas comment se comporte un DDE dédié à Time Machine. Est-ce qu'il archiverait seulement le MBP et servirait de lien entre l'ordi et les autres DDE ? ou est-ce qu'il archiverait tous les DDE connectés ? 

Sinon, l'autre solution c'est d'acheter un hub FW800, de le brancher sur le MBP et de brancher sur l'un des ports le DDE Time Machine et sur un autre port la chaîne |HUB|<--FW800-- |DDE 250gb|<--FW400--|DDE 200gb|<--FW400--|DDE 250gb|


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2009)

Ca marchera, mais je te conseille le hub, car si tu veux te servir du dernier DD de la chaine, faut allumer tous les autres


----------



## mikalak (10 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je suis dans une  situation opposée de la votre. je m'explique:  j'ai acheté un DDE Seagate go For Mac (USB/FW800) livré d'une station d'accueil. Cette dernière est équipée d'un cable FW800 Mâle.

Le probleme c'est que mon MB (juin 2008) ne dispose que d'un port FW400 6broches. je peux utiliser le cable fW800/400 pour brancher mon DDE sur mon MB, mais je ne peux pas utiliser la station d'accueil. Pour utiliser cette station, il me faudrait :
soit un câble FW800 Femelle /FW800 Femelle
ou
un cable F800 Femelle/FW400 Male.

Savez vous où je pourrais trouver un de ces cables.

merci bien


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2009)

mikalak a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis dans une  situation opposée de la votre. je m'explique:  j'ai acheté un DDE Seagate go For Mac (USB/FW800) livré d'une station d'accueil. Cette dernière est équipée d'un cable FW800 Mâle.
> 
> ...



Rien compris à votre station ... Ca m'étonnerais bien qu'un quelconque produit demande un câble femelle femelle alors que les ordis et les périphériques ont des connecteurs femelle ...

A moins que ce ne soit un câble non détachable sur la station ? Dans ce cas ils sont vraiment nul chez Seagate, et il faut éviter ce produit !

Vous avez un lien sur ce produit ? (vous n'avez pas donné le modèle, c'est quand même le minimum si vous voulez qu'on vous aide  )

Tous ce qui existe en câble se trouve là


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2009)

J'ai vu sur l'Apple Store un FreeAgent avec une base. Si c'est ce produit, la base a une connecteur femelle 800. Comme votre Mac a un connecteur femelle 400, il vous suffit d'un câble male400/male800 pour relier la base au Mac ...


----------



## mikalak (10 Janvier 2009)

J'ai un cable FW400/800 male  pour relier le DD à mon MB, mais je peux pas utiliser la station d'accueil car elle est relier à un cable FW800 Male aussi.


----------



## mikalak (10 Janvier 2009)

Je cherche donc un cable FW800 femelle / FW400

Station acc. -------------------- ----------Cable---------------------- MB
FW800 male---------->FW800 Femelle____FW400 Male------>port FW400


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2009)

mikalak a dit:


> J'ai un cable FW400/800 male  pour relier le DD à mon MB, mais je peux pas utiliser la station d'accueil car elle est relier à un cable FW800 Male aussi.



On sais lire ...

Tu as une photo de la base ?

Est-ce que tu vas te décider à donner la référence du produit ?


----------



## mikalak (10 Janvier 2009)

Désolé....
le DDE ext un seagate go for mac 320 GO


----------



## mikalak (10 Janvier 2009)

Je suis bien d'accord Seagate sont de vrais nuls. Ils ont trouvé le moyen de "fixer" un cable Firewire 800 sur leur Station. J'ai bien ecris un câble et non un port. Désolé je n'arrive pas à inserer des photos . Si j'avais su.....


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2009)

Effectivement c'est vraiment n'importe quoi. Le seagate que j'ai vu avec base avant un autre dock : 





La tu es coinçe. Le câble derrière est inamovible ?


----------



## mikalak (11 Janvier 2009)

Le cable reliant la station d'accueil est inamovible. Ils sont forts  les concepteurs Seagate. Je comprend d'ailleurs pas pourquoi ils ont fait cette c........? C'etait pourtant beaucoup plus simple de mettre à l'arriere de leur station un port FW800 et/ou USB. Mais bon, Seagate où la vie simple.

J'ai  cependant trouvé  la solution à mon probleme. J'ai trouvé les produits suivants :

un cable FW800 femelle/FW400 male









et un cable fw800 femelle/Femelle









http://www.angledcables.com/firewire-800-cable--9pin-female--panel-mount--5.html



Il y a cependant un petit HIC. Je n'ai trouvé aucun site européen proposé ces produits. Apple et ses revendeurs ne proposent pas ces cables. Sur ce fameux site les frais de douanes, transports et autre font triplés le prix. 50 euros c'est cher payé ( Bravo Seagate, vous avez des actions dans les cables...) 

Connaissez un site français proposant ces cables.


----------



## Pooley (29 Avril 2009)

le même problème s'était présenté à moi en commandant mon mbp il y a une semaine, mon SQP express ne dispose que d'un mini usb et de deux cables FW400, le port firewire du mbp est un 800.

j'ai cru comprendre qu'avec un cable 800/400 male/male tout pouvait s'arranger, et j'ai trouvé sur paris un revendeur pas apple à côté du magasin Ginkgo (à côté de la Sorbonne dans le quartier latin) qui en a quelques uns. Il me sembl equ'il faut compter dans les 15euros pour s'offrir ce truc... ça fait mal.


----------



## grd13 (1 Mai 2009)

La solution ici:

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/2391/cable-firewire-800-9-6-br-18m.html

câble mâle 400 6 broches vers 800 9 broches


----------



## mikalak (8 Mai 2009)

merci à vous, 

En fait je recherche un câble fw 400 6br Male d'un coté et FW 800 Femelle, car ma station d'accueil est équipée d'un cable fw 800 MALE  (non rétractable) .

J'ai trouvé ce qu'il me fallait mais uniquement sur des sites US ou chinois ( 40 de frais de port  
, ça calme).
je n'arrive pas à trouver de revendeur français ( Chez macway ça n'existe pas, à la fnac le vendeur me prend pour un fou, LDLC t'as pas le choix, enfin bref, ....).


----------



## Pooley (8 Mai 2009)

mouahahahahah ça marche à merveille!

20 minutes pour transférer 80Go de données


----------



## apparence (9 Mai 2009)

grd13 a dit:


> La solution ici:
> 
> http://www.macway.com/fr/product/2391/cable-firewire-800-9-6-br-18m.html
> 
> câble mâle 400 6 broches vers 800 9 broches



j'ai un MacPro 2009 et  je voudrais rebrancher un vieux DD externe en 400.
est-ce que l'adapteur que tu proposes fonctionnera.
car j'ai l'impression qu'il fait l'inverse, non ?

dois-je plutot prendre cela 
http://www.lindy.fr/cable-firewire-premium-4-broches-a-6-broches-male-transparent-45m/30873.html

merci d'avance


----------



## nicolas-san (31 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir.

Je voudrais savoir s'il existe un cable firewire 400 vers mini USB pour pouvoir transférer tous mes fichiers audio et video a vitesse grand V, sur un disque dur externe amovible.
En vous remerciant d'avance pour vos réponses. 

Et bon réveillon a tous !!


----------



## melaure (1 Janvier 2011)

nicolas-san a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> 
> Je voudrais savoir s'il existe un cable firewire 400 vers mini USB pour pouvoir transférer tous mes fichiers audio et video a vitesse grand V, sur un disque dur externe amovible.
> En vous remerciant d'avance pour vos réponses.
> ...



Le Firewire et l'USB sont deux protocoles totalement incompatible 

Bien tenté !


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2011)

nicolas-san a dit:


> Bonsoir.
> 
> Je voudrais savoir s'il existe un cable firewire 400 vers mini USB pour pouvoir transférer tous mes fichiers audio et video a vitesse grand V, sur un disque dur externe amovible.
> En vous remerciant d'avance pour vos réponses.
> ...



J'ajouterais à la réponse de melaure que les Mac étant, depuis fin 2004, équipés d'USB2, je ne vois pas trop à quoi un tel adaptateur pourrait bien servir


----------



## r e m y (1 Janvier 2011)

melaure a dit:


> Le Firewire et l'USB sont deux protocoles totalement incompatible
> 
> Bien tenté !



et pourtant.... http://www.usbfirewire.com/Parts/rr-527950.html

ou encore http://www.priceminister.com/offer/...in-Adaptateur-Connectivite-entree-sortie.html





Mais, je n'en vois pas bien l'intérêt non plus.... sauf avec un disque dur externe usb2 et un vieux Mac n'ayant que des ports Firewire et de l'usb1 peut-être


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais, je n'en vois pas bien l'intérêt non plus.... sauf avec un disque dur externe usb2 et un vieux Mac n'ayant que des ports Firewire et de l'usb1 peut-être



Même pas, si tu regarde bien, cet adaptateur permet(trait) de brancher un périphérique "Fw non alimenté" (prise Fw4) sur le port USB d'un ordinateur, pas le contraire ! :mouais:


----------



## twinworld (1 Janvier 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Mais, je n'en vois pas bien l'intérêt non plus....


à mon avis, dans l'idée de celui qui posait la question, l'utilité était que le port FW400 du Mac était utilisé, le transfert se ferait plus vite. 

Le câble devait relier un appareil XY muni d'un port mini USB au port FW400 de l'ordi.


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Janvier 2011)

twinworld a dit:


> à mon avis, dans l'idée de celui qui posait la question, l'utilité était que le port FW400 du Mac était utilisé, le transfert se ferait plus vite.



Ben non, parce qu'un tel câble devrait contenir un convertisseur, et que le transfert ne pourrait de toute façon pas se faire plus vite que s'il se faisait normalement par le plus lent des deux canaux (donc, l'USB).


----------



## melaure (3 Janvier 2011)

C'est bien pour ça que je disais de mettre une croix dessus. Evidement que des convertisseurs peuvent exister, mais contenu dans un adaptateur, ça doit vraiment être pas terrible. Surtout à 8 euros quand on sait ce que coûte un contrôleur Firewire ... c'est bidon ce produit !


----------



## r e m y (3 Janvier 2011)

melaure a dit:


> C'est bien pour ça que je disais de mettre une croix dessus. Evidement que des convertisseurs peuvent exister, mais contenu dans un adaptateur, ça doit vraiment être pas terrible. Surtout à 8 euros quand on sait ce que coûte un contrôleur Firewire ... c'est bidon ce produit !



Ben oui, mais si il a un vieux Mac n'ayant que de l'usb1 et du firewire 400, il vaut peut-être mieux utiliser ce convertisseur que de passer par un port usb 1...

L'autre option étant évidemment d'acheter un disque externe Firewire400


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Janvier 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> Ben oui, mais si il a un vieux Mac n'ayant que de l'usb1 et du firewire 400, il vaut peut-être mieux utiliser ce convertisseur que de passer par un port usb 1...



C'est le champagne des fêtes, ou quoi ? Tu ne lis pas ce qu'on écrit ? 



EDIT : d'ailleurs, si tu regardes mieux la copie d'écran de ton post, tu verras même que le ministère des prix a tout faux, ce n'est pas un adaptateur USB/Fw, mais un adaptateur USBA vers USB micro (et pas "mini"), du côté du soit disant Firewire, ce n'est pas un symbole Firewire, qu'il y a mais bien un second symbole USB. Quant à ton premier lien, il concerne un convertisseur pour brancher un périphérique Firewire sur un ordinateur dépourvu de Firewire, mais doté d'USB, donc, ça ne peut servir que sur un PC dépourvu de Firewire, mais pas sur un Mac "USB1" !


----------



## r e m y (3 Janvier 2011)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> C'est le champagne des fêtes, ou quoi ? Tu ne lis pas ce qu'on écrit ? ...



Parce que maintenant il faut lire ce qu'on nous écrit et même regarder ce qu'on poste soi-même?

Ben ça a bien changé sur MacG.... :rose:



(bon là, je crois que les bulles du champagne se sont dissipées.... oubliez tout ce que j'ai pu écrire dans ce sujet )


----------

